# Some Non-Piano Music



## chopinsky

I'll be working on a few others, and post them when they are done.


----------



## jani

what did you use to make this?
Anyway i like it, but i can't give you a theoretical analysis about it.


----------



## chopinsky

I used handwriting, and Finale.


----------



## chopinsky

What do you mean by "You can't give a Theoretical analysis"?


----------



## jani

I meant "theory" Like i can't say that " It balances very well with passing tones"or " I really liked that modulation at". I know that stuff but i am slow and analyzing stuff Theoretically.
When Chi_zee can easily write a five page theoretical analysis etc.


----------



## chopinsky

I see. You can still provide a discription of what you think of the piece. Sometimes that can be more useful actually.


----------



## jani

Well as grazy as it may sound, it made me think of a man going to do something knowing that he would die himself on the process but save the others. While his family doesn't want him to do it etc, but on the same time knowing that someone must do it etc..


----------



## chopinsky

In many ways, that can be a more useful comment than just ranting about the technical things in the piece. music students at an undergraduate level don't really delve too much into intense musical analysis, and for those who do, its not until they take upper-level sort of classes.


----------



## chopinsky

jani said:


> Well as grazy as it may sound, it made me think of a man going to do something knowing that he would die himself on the process but save the others. While his family doesn't want him to do it etc, but on the same time knowing that someone must do it etc..


Haha.. I really like this. I think it would work quite well.


----------



## Billy

Hi,

I enjoyed listening to your piece. It flowed very well, was thoughtful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks. I am quite glad that you liked it.


----------

